# Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?



## Hyco (2. November 2013)

*Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mir vor Kurzem einen neuen PC zusammengestellt, folgende Komponenten:

- Intel i7-4820K
- inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra
- Asus Rampage IV Formula
- Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB
- Cooler Master CM 690 III (mit Fenster)

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, welcher CPU-Lüfter es werden soll. 

Ich habe mir zwar schon den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 bestellt, aber ich befürchte dass er ästhetisch gesehen natürlich nicht so gut passt wie eine Kompakt-WaKü. Vom Corsair Hydro H75 sieht man ja nur 2 Schläuche, der nimmt mir also nicht den Blick, wenn ich durch das Seitenfenster von meinem Case gucke. 

Wichtiger als das Aussehen ist mir die Lautheit der CPU-Kühlung, diese sollte so gering wie möglich ausfallen (daher hab ich auch zum Brocken 2 gegriffen). Die Kühlung sollte dabei natürlich auch möglichst gut sein.

Ich plane momentan zwar nicht, mein System zu übertakten, in ein paar Jahren sieht das aber evtl. anders aus ;o

Was könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Den Brocken 2 oder eine Kompakt-Wakü wie die Corsair Hydro H75?


----------



## eRaTitan (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*

Behalte den Brocken. 
oder eine richtige WaKÜ


----------



## the.hai (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*

wenns natürlich noch um die lautstärke geht, dann wäre ein dual-radi zu bevorzugen.

Cooler Master Seidon 240M (Sockel 775/1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Enermax ELC240 (Sockel 775/1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Hydro Series H100i (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) (CW-9060009-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Hydro Series H110 (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) (CW-9060014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ich hatte die h100 mal auf meinem 3930k und damit ging das oc schon gut. natürlich ist der preis recht hoch und man kriegt luftkühler mit gleicher leistung, bei geringerem preis. da dir die optik aber wichtiger ist---> dual radi 



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Behalte den Brocken.
> oder eine richtige WaKÜ


 
bei cpu-only macht ne richtige wakü durch ihre recht hohen grundkosten m.M. keinen Sinn.


----------



## micanine (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*

huhu,

kühlt denn der Corsair Hydro Series H100i bzw. H110 besser als der Thermaright HR-02 Macho?
Da ich auch am überlegen bin, mir solch eine Kompakt-WaKü zu holen, da der i5 4670k schon mächtige Temperaturen entwickelt 

Würdet Ihr mir zu einer Kompakt-Wakü raten? Oder doch lieber den Macho behalten? 
(Das die Komplat-WaKü teuer ist, ist klar, hauptsache das Teil kühlt auch ordentlich)


----------



## eRaTitan (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*

Sinn macht es schon, die CPU wird besser gekühlt und ist von der Lautstärke angenehmer, liegt beim TE wie viel er Ausgeben würde.


----------



## micanine (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Sinn macht es schon, die CPU wird besser gekühlt und ist von der Lautstärke angenehmer, liegt beim TE wie viel er Ausgeben würde.


 
Oder lieber doch  NZXT Kraken X60 anstatt Corsair H110?
Sollte ja ein bisschen Lesitungsstärker sein...


----------



## Hyco (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Sinn macht es schon, die CPU wird besser gekühlt und ist von der Lautstärke angenehmer, liegt beim TE wie viel er Ausgeben würde.


 
Preislimit sind ~110€


----------



## the.hai (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*



micanine schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> kühlt denn der Corsair Hydro Series H100i bzw. H110 besser als der Thermaright HR-02 Macho?
> Da ich auch am überlegen bin, mir solch eine Kompakt-WaKü zu holen, da der i5 4670k schon mächtige Temperaturen entwickelt
> ...



der macho is schon ein sehr guter kühler. sofern man auf große alu brocken sthet, wäre halt der k2 oder nd14d zu empfehlen, weil auch günstiger und super). natürlich macht man mit kowaküs auch nichts falsch. ist halt alles sehr betrachtungssache.

was haste denn für temps? manche leute sind auch einfach nur zu "pingelig", denn die cpus halten schon ne menge aus.

ich hab für meinen 3930k einen 3x140 radi, die cpu kommt aber trotzdem auf bis 70°C unter OC, aber dafür drehen die lüfter auch nur mit 400-600rpm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*

Behalte den Brocken, so schick sieht der Durchlauferhitzer auch nicht gerade aus. Wenn Wasser dann richtig


----------



## the.hai (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*

kleine frage am rande 

warum den 2011er sockel mit nem vierkerner vergewaltigt und nur eine graka?


----------



## micanine (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*



the.hai schrieb:


> der macho is schon ein sehr guter kühler. sofern man auf große alu brocken sthet, wäre halt der k2 oder nd14d zu empfehlen, weil auch günstiger und super). natürlich macht man mit kowaküs auch nichts falsch. ist halt alles sehr betrachtungssache.
> 
> was haste denn für temps? manche leute sind auch einfach nur zu "pingelig", denn die cpus halten schon ne menge aus.
> 
> ich hab für meinen 3930k einen 3x140 radi, die cpu kommt aber trotzdem auf bis 70°C unter OC, aber dafür drehen die lüfter auch nur mit 400-600rpm



Den ND14D habe ich mir auch schon öfters angeschaut, jedoch würde ich auch gern den Vorteil der Kompakt-WaKü nutzen & alle 4 RAM DIMM Bänke nutzen 
Der i5 mit 1,235 VCORE geht bei PRime95 knapp an die 85°-90°  Und da erhoffe ich mir doch von  NZXT Kraken X60 eine bessere Leistung, oder?


----------



## the.hai (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*

Das problem bei haswell sitzt meist unterm kühler, sprich der wärmeübergang ist bescheiden.

im ernstfall bringt auch der beste kühler nichts 

die x60 is mit 133€ aber echt zu teuer, dann schau dir mal lieber die im post: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-oder-alpenfoehn-brocken-2-a.html#post5814220

an.


----------



## micanine (2. November 2013)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H75 oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2?*

Lohnt es sich denn den Macho gegen einen Brocken zu tauschen?
Da würde ich doch lieber eine Kompakt WaKü mal "probieren".

Was kann ich denn gegen den bescheidenen Wärmeübergang machen?


----------

